# Nissan NV200



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Has anyone looked into these? Gets around 24 mpg. It looks perfect for service calls.


Picture.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

They are pretty ugly.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry here you go.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> They are pretty ugly.


True but they are better looking than the ford transit connects. And I like the 100,000 mile warranty!


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks like it's Nissan's version of the piece of crap Ford is trying to shove down everyone's throat. I don't understand what the problem was with the full size vans that everyone's been using forever. Why do away with something that works? I don't get it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> It looks like it's Nissan's version of the piece of crap Ford is trying to shove down everyone's throat. I don't understand what the problem was with the full size vans that everyone's been using forever. Why do away with something that works? I don't get it.


I feel the same way about the United States.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> It looks like it's Nissan's version of the piece of crap Ford is trying to shove down everyone's throat. I don't understand what the problem was with the full size vans that everyone's been using forever. Why do away with something that works? I don't get it.


It seems they do not want trucks that last 200,000 miles and get the job done.

Those small vans will be nothing but trouble, good for the repair shops and funeral homes due to the increase in roadway deaths.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

EBFD6 said:


> It looks like it's Nissan's version of the piece of crap Ford is trying to shove down everyone's throat. I don't understand what the problem was with the full size vans that everyone's been using forever. Why do away with something that works? I don't get it.


It's all about fuel and global warming.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

No clearance , like the transits

great for urban, not so great for rural 

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Agenda 21 baby all the way! 

Dig this..... http://consumerist.com/2014/07/14/airbus-seeking-patent-for-bicycle-seats-in-plane-cabins-because-flying-isnt-uncomfortable-enough-already/


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

How is it that these vehicles are getting such great mpg? Didn't hax buy a full sized dodge, and say he was getting close to 24 fully loaded?!?

What's the beef?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> How is it that these vehicles are getting such great mpg? Didn't hax buy a full sized dodge, and say he was getting close to 24 fully loaded?!?
> 
> What's the beef?


We've been looking at purchasing one to replace an older vehicle we need replaced. The total purchase price was $24000 brand new after tax. So the low cost along with a great 100,000 mike warranty and good mpg is making me really consider one of these. That's why I was looking for input from you guys to see if anyone was running them and how they worked out.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> We've been looking at purchasing one to replace an older vehicle we need replaced. The total purchase price was $24000 brand new after tax. So the low cost along with a great 100,000 mike warranty and good mpg is making me really consider one of these. That's why I was looking for input from you guys to see if anyone was running them and how they worked out.


I have the Ram c/v. Love it. I'll try and post my setup tomorrow. Customized the entire cargo area. I used the areas in the floor, where the stow and go seats fit, to make tool boxes.

Paid $20500 out the door. Gets like 22mpg loaded. Feels rock solid. Has good pickup and the brakes are great. 

I looked hard at all the small options. C/V was the best IMO.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> I have the Ram c/v. Love it. I'll try and post my setup tomorrow. Customized the entire cargo area. I used the areas in the floor, where the stow and go seats fit, to make tool boxes. Paid $20500 out the door. Gets like 22mpg loaded. Feels rock solid. Has good pickup and the brakes are great. I looked hard at all the small options. C/V was the best IMO.


So much much more van for less money but only 2 miles less per gallon?

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Agenda 21 baby all the way!
> 
> Dig this..... http://consumerist.com/2014/07/14/a...use-flying-isnt-uncomfortable-enough-already/


:lol::lol:

*Airbus Seeking Patent For Bicycle Seats In Plane Cabins Because Flying Isn’t Uncomfortable Enough Already*

By Mary Beth Quirk July 14, 2014 
(Airbus)

While you’re fighting for territory on the arm rest and suffering the kicks, nudges and otherwise annoying seat disturbances that come with flying commercial airlines, just think… it could be worse. How much worse? Like perching on a bicycle seat worse. Airbus submitted a patent in Europe for the seats, with have small backrests but no tray tables or headrest, reports the Los Angeles Times. And legroom? Keep dreaming.
The pared down design is an attempt to cut down on bulk, which in turn allows for more sardined passengers and ostensibly, more money.
“In effect, to increase the number of cabin seats, the space allotted to each passenger must be reduced,” the patent application states.
Of course, just because aircraft manufacturer Airbus is seeking a patent for something that resembles a torture device, that doesn’t mean we’ll all be perched on hard, foldable seats anytime soon… right? After all, Airbus has said wider seats lead to happier customers.
“Many, if not most, of these concepts will never be developed, but in case the future of commercial aviation makes one of our patents relevant, our work is protected,” an Airbus spokeswoman explained. “Right now these patent filings are simply conceptual.”
_*Thanks for the link, Thomas!:laughing::laughing:_


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Sorry here you go.


Looks like a nice option for working in a larger city doing smaller service jobs.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Captain_obvious said:


> So much much more van for less money but only 2 miles less per gallon? Hmmmmmmmm


It's not always about the mpg.

It will jump to 26-28 however, depending on how much thruway driving I'm doing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> Has anyone looked into these? Gets around 24 mpg. It looks perfect for service calls.


Very Important guys!!

I spoke to a fleet salesman a couple of weeks ago.
They have special pricing, very deep discounts, for customers that have purchased 3 Ingersoll Rand products within the last year. 
I have no idea what the relationship is 

This is the phone # for the dealership NEW SALES 888-330-8006 , The guys last name is McCarthey. Ask for him he only does commercial sales. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> I have the Ram c/v. Love it. I'll try and post my setup tomorrow. Customized the entire cargo area. I used the areas in the floor, where the stow and go seats fit, to make tool boxes.
> 
> Paid $20500 out the door. Gets like 22mpg loaded. Feels rock solid. Has good pickup and the brakes are great.
> 
> I looked hard at all the small options. C/V was the best IMO.


Any pictures?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> I have the Ram c/v. Love it. I'll try and post my setup tomorrow. Customized the entire cargo area. I used the areas in the floor, where the stow and go seats fit, to make tool boxes. Paid $20500 out the door. Gets like 22mpg loaded. Feels rock solid. Has good pickup and the brakes are great. I looked hard at all the small options. C/V was the best IMO.


What is the c/v


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

ampman said:


> What is the c/v


Ram trade master


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> *Airbus Seeking Patent For Bicycle Seats In Plane Cabins Because Flying Isn’t Uncomfortable Enough Already*
> 
> ...


I can't be the only person here who thinks that is a good idea. I have thought for a while that airlines should charge for total weight you are bringing onboard. The fatties would be pissed that someone knows their weight, but it takes a lot of fuel to haul a lot of fat all over this country.

Regarding OP: I like the extended Express (always been a GM guy) but am also envious of people using Dodge Sprinters and the MB equivalent. I looked at the Transit connect, but it seemed too small for what I needed, when you can get those huge Chevy/GMCvans so cheap. Prime design makes some great ladder racks for them too


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Midnitel said:


> Any pictures?


Put them in the wrong thread. Sorry

I still have some plans for her. Have to install the wire racks on the backs of the shelves where the extension cords are. And put a rack on the ceiling for brooms and shovels.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> Put them in the wrong thread. Sorry I still have some plans for her. Have to install the wire racks on the backs of the shelves where the extension cords are. And put a rack on the ceiling for brooms and shovels.


The trap doors in the floor are cool


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

ampman said:


> The trap doors in the floor are cool


You can buy that aluminum floor with doors in it also. 

But that's taking all the fun out of it. 

I'm stilling thinking about a way to lock them up good.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> Put them in the wrong thread. Sorry
> 
> I still have some plans for her. Have to install the wire racks on the backs of the shelves where the extension cords are. And put a rack on the ceiling for brooms and shovels.


Looks nice.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good Allwire!

I want the Promaster or Ford. I have been talking with a metal shop about custom aluminum racks and bins. They have some quotes to me and it is looking less than off the shelf steel stuff from the big guys. When I finally pull the trigger, I'll get the custom shelving.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got two of the Nissan NV 25TH full size high roof vans . I'm 6'1" and still have room above. I get between 15 and 16 Mpg with out having to crawl on my knees to get parts. I went to go get into a contractors van the other day used to my high roof and blasted my head right into door catch on the e250. Sucked. I'm never going back to normal or these baby vans . You can barely get parts let alone tools into them. My tools would pack this thing tight.just my opionion. You might save gas but you.might be spending more when you don't have the parts and no need to go to supply house ever other job for common parts.


----------

